# nvidia mainboard driver for linux



## Scheich (Sep 11, 2006)

I have seen some drivers for the 410/430 nvidia chipset, that might enable correct sound, lan and raid. Are they any good ? And how does linux handle 2 soundcards ?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 14, 2006)

Try them and see!


----------

